# 2006 Vs 2007 | 23rs



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Group:

I can pick up a brand new 2006 23RS on a cash deal about 1/2 hour from my home for $15,800. Alternatively, I can pick up a new model year 2007 23RS for $16,000 + $500 shipping ($700 more). Are the resale values such that I'm far better off with the 2007 for the $700 difference?

Thanks,
Jon Lukens


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm no expert but for that small a difference, all things being equal, I'd go with a year "newer" model.

Just my two cents, though.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

To keep it short, I'm not sure of changes between these two model years. With a little use, the resale could be similar in future years and depends on how well you maintain and clean it. Consider the servie options when buying out of town. Search for recent threads on warranty service.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

My two cents worth is go with 2007
Good choice on the 23RS







you will love it

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jon,

That's all going to depend on when you plan to sell your Outback. As far as I know, there are no significant changes between the model years. Right now you would probably take a bigger hit on the 2007, as you would have to be selling it as used in a market where you can buy a new one for $16,500. The 2006 would also be used of course, but you would not loose as much, since you did not pay as much up front.

After 3-4 years however, the resale values are going to be similar.

If the 2006 is brand new, and has the full factory warranty, I think I would go with it and save a few bucks.
If the 2006 is used, I would probably buy the 2007.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Could you Please share the dealerships name and or city with me.
I have been quoted such a high price that i am only looking at used ones
because I can find them at half of what i was quoted new.
With Outback not allowing their dealers to advertise price (read in previous thread)I 
have no way of keeping my dealer in line.(I think this will eventually hurt Outback Sales)
I was lucky enough to start my looking before they did this so i have a ball-park what other parts
of the country are paying and shipping one from out of state may be my answer.









By the way-2006 21rs''managers special'' 22k (24k for the rest on lot)









Thanks in advance,
Ed


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In a word , yes. Get the 07.

My 05 (built)was purchased 3 weeks before someone else on here purchased a 06. Those 3 weeks were costly when I traded it in last month.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

3ME,

You must have been qouted by Stier's RV in Bakersfield,CA.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Beerman said:


> 3ME,
> 
> You must have been qouted by Stier's RV in Bakersfield,CA.


I am in the south bay area! and it was 1 of our local dealers.

p.s. you can fit the kegarator in the queen slide


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses -- since then, the new 2006 dealer called me and proptly lowered their price to 15,800, then called me back a second time and asked me "where I wanted to see this new 2006 priced..." Clearly they want to dump it. Good arguements on trade for the 2007. Family is into it now, but who knows, maybe we'll want something bigger in a year or two... ;-)

Thanks,



3ME said:


> Could you Please share the dealerships name and or city with me.
> I have been quoted such a high price that i am only looking at used ones
> because I can find them at half of what i was quoted new.
> With Outback not allowing their dealers to advertise price (read in previous thread)I
> ...


You're getting hosed. Call Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI -- ask for Marci. They deliver too (or a fee). They're in strong running for my 2007 23RS purchase.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I bought mine from Marci in Lakeshore. Great price and the delivery charge was fair.

3ME,

Your right the keg can sleep with me, but, I am worried about what my wife would think about that. Do you think she would consider that cheating?

Beerman


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Beerman said:


> I bought mine from Marci in Lakeshore. Great price and the delivery charge was fair.
> 
> 3ME,
> 
> ...


What goes on in the outback............stays in the out back!
After a few hours of you being with the kegerator.........she would probably prefer the bunk anyway.

Just curious......ball park on the delivery to california?


----------



## Karma (Nov 13, 2005)

I initially had a 2006 23RS but had the dealer take it back after three weeks due to a number of quality issues. They gave me a 2007 23RS instead. I noticed the following differences: black and grey water tanks are 40 gal instead of 28; no window at your feet on the queen slide but cupboards instead and a shelf over your head; stronger axels that make the unit about two inches higher; relocation of the 12V plug from over the TV stand to next to the front queen bunk; and Durrel tires instead of the problematic Nankos. the unit was also built after the Catrina manufacturing frenzy, which meant that there was almost no quality issues with the unit (e.g. even little things like all the key locks on the outside hatches lining up the same way where as with the 2006 unit I had you had to insert the key four different ways for each of the four hatchdoors). 
Remember though, that a number of the above listed changes were implemented with later 2006 models as well, and that not all 2006 units were manufactured during the Catrina "pump out the trailers" frenzy. for those units that were however, I think that dealers are highly motivated to move them off the lot at any price.

line . alos whcih


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Karma said:


> I initially had a 2006 23RS but had the dealer take it back after three weeks due to a number of quality issues. They gave me a 2007 23RS instead. I noticed the following differences: black and grey water tanks are 40 gal instead of 28; no window at your feet on the queen slide but cupboards instead and a shelf over your head; stronger axels that make the unit about two inches higher; relocation of the 12V plug from over the TV stand to next to the front queen bunk; and Durrel tires instead of the problematic Nankos. the unit was also built after the Catrina manufacturing frenzy, which meant that there was almost no quality issues with the unit (e.g. even little things like all the key locks on the outside hatches lining up the same way where as with the 2006 unit I had you had to insert the key four different ways for each of the four hatchdoors).
> Remember though, that a number of the above listed changes were implemented with later 2006 models as well, and that not all 2006 units were manufactured during the Catrina "pump out the trailers" frenzy. for those units that were however, I think that dealers are highly motivated to move them off the lot at any price.
> 
> line . alos whcih


I have a 2006 23RS and I have 40 gal tanks, no window at my slide feet, cabinets and a shelf, no Nanko tires, not sure about the axels and my 12 plug is above my TV. I didn't even know ther were ever any differences in the same year models. Anyway I think I have a 2006 I bought it in June 2006


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

3ME

I am near the bay area also. Isn't that 22k the MSRP? According to people on this forum you should be able to get 20-30% off the MSRP. I have not tried to negotiate with a dealer yet so I don't know how true this is for CA. I am hoping at least 20% below their MSRP.

I have also been looking at used trailers. The asking prices on those I have seen in the area are way above NADA prices. (Not just Outbacks)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

3ME said:


> Just curious......ball park on the delivery to california?


3ME,

You are probably looking at about $2,700 (LAX) to $2,800 (SFO) delivery charges from Lakeshore in Indiana.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks agin to all, especially the bnotes on some of the 2006 vs 2007 differences. Finalized the deal on a new 2006 23RS (late year model) that I got for $15,000 cash. I opted for the 06 since it was a full $1500 less than what i was quoted on an 07 including shipping.

Mods here we come! Like the step light mod, vent covers, etc.

Thanks group!

SconnieJonny


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

SconnieJonny

Welcome to Outbackers,

We're due to pick up our 23RS 2006 on Tuesday. Post PDI stuff and two Fan-tastic vents installed. 
Feel lucky to get the 'older' 2006 w/ the window at the foot of the rear queen. 
The salesman called me when then dropped the price $4000 to $18,999. And, I still feel lucky at that price 'cause California is $o $pendy.

Happy for you and yours. You'll love the 23RS.

Safe Journey,
Scott


----------



## dclark8 (Jul 20, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> Group:
> 
> I can pick up a brand new 2006 23RS on a cash deal about 1/2 hour from my home for $15,800. Alternatively, I can pick up a new model year 2007 23RS for $16,000 + $500 shipping ($700 more). Are the resale values such that I'm far better off with the 2007 for the $700 difference?
> 
> ...


We are having huge problems with our 2006 model and de-lamination (large bubbles forming in fiberglass front and rear). Front has been replaced twice and the back once--all under warranty--but that runs out in Dec. Have heard from the dealer and from this website that '06 was a year with that problem. The dealer apparently fixes lots of them. Love the trailer, but are apprehensive about when we will have that separation issue come up again--after warranty. It would be pricey. I'd vote for the 2007.

Belton, TX


----------

